# looking for a used Mitzi Skiff



## rusty777 (Jan 8, 2019)

NMPT said:


> Anyone know of a used Mitzi skiff 15-17 ft. I've seen a 2015 (NC) and 2018 ( Palm Harbor, FL which may have been sold) I live in Flager Beach, FL
> Thank You











!!!Mitzi Skiff Flats Boat!!! - boats - by owner - marine sale


2012 Mitzi Skiff with a 40hp Honda motor. Fires up first time, every time. 400 hours (approx.); still fishing mullet run. 2nd owner. Purchased in 2013. Floats in spit. Meticulously maintained...



jacksonville.craigslist.org





Not mine


----------



## messin.with.sasquatch (Aug 10, 2021)

rusty777 said:


> !!!Mitzi Skiff Flats Boat!!! - boats - by owner - marine sale
> 
> 
> 2012 Mitzi Skiff with a 40hp Honda motor. Fires up first time, every time. 400 hours (approx.); still fishing mullet run. 2nd owner. Purchased in 2013. Floats in spit. Meticulously maintained...
> ...


Dont send him this one... Im waiting to jump on it lol


----------



## NMPT (Oct 25, 2021)

Thanks Rusty777. That boat is really clean but 20,000 is a lot for a 2012.


----------



## DIC (9 mo ago)

NMPT said:


> Anyone know of a used Mitzi skiff 15-17 ft. I've seen a 2015 (NC) and 2018 ( Palm Harbor, FL which may have been sold) I live in Flager Beach, FL
> Thank You


Still looking, I have a 2018/19 …located in Palm Coast..


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

NOT MINE










2002 Mitzi Skiff 2006 E-Tec 50hp Low Hours - boats - by owner -...


I have a great little fishing machine that has been garage kept her whole life. I've owned her since August 2003. She has fished from the spartina grass flats of St. Auggy down to the flats of the...



daytona.craigslist.org


----------



## DIC (9 mo ago)

NMPT said:


> Anyone know of a used Mitzi skiff 15-17 ft. I've seen a 2015 (NC) and 2018 ( Palm Harbor, FL which may have been sold) I live in Flager Beach, FL
> Thank You


Still looking?


----------



## NMPT (Oct 25, 2021)

DIC said:


> Still looking, I have a 2018/19 …located in Palm Coast..


Can you tell me about your boat. What are you asking?


----------



## NMPT (Oct 25, 2021)

Yes, I'm still looking. Can you tell me about your boat and the price you are asking?


----------



## CJ Peppe (9 mo ago)

NMPT said:


> Anyone know of a used Mitzi skiff 15-17 ft. I've seen a 2015 (NC) and 2018 ( Palm Harbor, FL which may have been sold) I live in Flager Beach, FL
> Thank You


Boat and motor superstores in Palm Harbor had one a few months ago. Teal hull. wanted 25K


----------



## DIC (9 mo ago)

NMPT said:


> Can you tell me about your boat. What are you asking?


Not sure of the price you, shows like new, power pole, riptide 24v trolling motor, 50 Honda, 95 hours, custom seat, grab rail, foldable tongue trailer…blue


----------



## firefish (Jan 16, 2014)

would like to see pics on the one in Palm Coast!


----------



## DIC (9 mo ago)

firefish said:


> would like to see pics on the one in Palm Coast!





firefish said:


> would like to see pics on the one in Palm Coast!





firefish said:


> would like to see pics on the one in Palm Coast!


Have to figure out how ro send them…


----------



## cjshinn1 (May 29, 2012)

NMPT - I’m about to post my Mitzi 15 for sale. Send me a pm if your interested in looking at it before I post .


----------



## DIC (9 mo ago)

NMPT said:


> Can you tell me about your boat. What are you asking?


Bought it new on 12/18, 94 hours,50 Honda,8’ pp, 24v trolling motor, grab bar, custom foldable seat, foldable tongue, baby blue, magic tilt alum trailer with alum rims, garage kept..


----------

